# bcaa during cycle?



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

what is the advantage of taking amino acids throughout a cycle?

is it good for a bulking cycle? also how much milk thistle is required to run during a test/dbol cycle??


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Yes mate you should always run them for me they are far more important than juice, pre-wo is good time to take as well. Milk Thistle I run 1000mg ED when on orals, just to be safe ;-)


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Harry said:


> Yes mate you should always run them for me they are far more important than juice, pre-wo is good time to take as well. Milk Thistle I run 1000mg ED when on orals, just to be safe ;-)


why are they so important? how many times a day would you take them, pre & post? would it be a good idea to take it before bed?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a read of the aminos subsection of the supplements section mate. In short, they are absorbed more quickly than whey and whole foods.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Aminos build muscle, thats what your muscle is made from, aminos mate, so why wouldnt it not be benefitial to get a selection of the BCAA's into you,

on wake, pre training, post training, bedtime are the times i take mine


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Shreds said:


> Aminos build muscle, thats what your muscle is made from, aminos mate, so why wouldnt it not be benefitial to get a selection of the BCAA's into you,
> 
> on wake, pre training, post training, bedtime are the times i take mine


Do you take them on there own or with anything else?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Do you take them on there own or with anything else?


Morning i have 10g of BCAA, was it down with some water, pre training sometimes i have it not always, post workout ill have my 50g whey, 10g glutamine, 10g BCAA, L-arginine.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

So its fine to add it to your whey shakes then??

I work early and can't face solid food first thing and always have a shake with oats and a banana.

Would you add it to that or is it not necessary if using whey??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

there are 9 essential (cant be made by the body must be eaten) aminos......3 of those are the BCAA and they are the MOST important 3 for building muscle......these are VITAL, gear or NO gear


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you're eating 6+ meals every day with plenty dairy and meats wouldn't you be getting all the BCAA you need?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

cheers lads, must order some!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

BCAA's are already found in your whey shakes, the difference being bcaa's on their own digest nigh on instantly, its a long term supp, as are a full spectrum of vitamins.

The idea is they are also muscle sparing, so pre cardio on empty stomach and the like etc etc yada yada.

They seem flavour of the month again, when in theory they have been used for years upon years.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> So its fine to add it to your whey shakes then??
> 
> I work early and can't face solid food first thing and always have a shake with oats and a banana.
> 
> Would you add it to that or is it not necessary if using whey??


I add it to my shake regardless of whey or not. BCAA's are great for off cycle, and on cycle, leucine is biproduct of HMB and HMB is great for boosting anabolic levels in the body.

BCAA's for the win.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> If you're eating 6+ meals every day with plenty dairy and meats wouldn't you be getting all the BCAA you need?


No BCAA is a branch chain, its a essenital amino acid chain, L leucine, L isoluciene and L valine, these arent found in whey shakes, whey shakes contain lots of EAA's but not a strong amount of BCAA.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

which do you prefer? caps or powder? can you take it all year round or do you need a break like creatine?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

johnnyg said:


> which do you prefer? caps or powder? can you take it all year round or do you need a break like creatine?


caps are a waste of time and more expensive than the powder.

I take Bcaas all year round, they actually help me dramatically hold onto gains post cycle.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm intrigued now, never used them before...


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> I'm intrigued now, never used them before...


x2


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Shreds said:


> No BCAA is a branch chain, its a essenital amino acid chain, L leucine, L isoluciene and L valine, *these arent found in whey shakes*, whey shakes contain lots of EAA's but not a strong amount of BCAA.


He never said they was in shakes, the quote you replied to he clearly says if your eating 6+ meals with meat you are getting enough amino's.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MRENIGMA said:


> He never said they was in shakes, the quote you replied to he clearly says if your eating 6+ meals with meat you are getting enough amino's.


x2


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Shreds said:


> No BCAA is a branch chain, its a essenital amino acid chain, L leucine, L isoluciene and L valine, these arent found in whey shakes, whey shakes contain lots of EAA's but not a strong amount of BCAA.


You do realise bcaa's are also in eaa's right?



> EAA's
> 
> Per 15g:
> 
> ...





> BCAA's
> 
> The ratio of our BCAA is 2:1:1 *(Leucine:Isoleucine:Valine).*


EAA's are probably the better of the two to buy in all fairness.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> I'm intrigued now, never used them before...


Mate, it is merely fast digesting protein, no secret to them, digested instantly and no cals.....perfect, you'd be needing something like 60g of bcaa's to equal the same amount of whey protein though, (not exact but must be similar)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I too take them all year round about 30g a day split pre and post workout and before bed.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

ordered my bcaa anyway, cheap enough i suppose, start it next week!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> ordered my bcaa anyway, cheap enough i suppose, start it next week!!


if its plain powdered and not flavoured get ready,buy some strong flavouring! I thought I could handle it but its putrid on its own, literally doesn't mix and tastes like what I imagine 5hite would be like lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> if its plain powdered and not flavoured get ready,buy some strong flavouring! I thought I could handle it but its putrid on its own, literally doesn't mix and tastes like what I imagine 5hite would be like lol


I don't think it tastes too bad, just throw it in with your shake!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> if its plain powdered and not flavoured get ready,buy some strong flavouring! I thought I could handle it but its putrid on its own, literally doesn't mix and tastes like what I imagine 5hite would be like lol


its flavoured bud, thankgod lol


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> its flavoured bud, thankgod lol


which one did you order?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

milner575 said:


> which one did you order?


olimp bcaa explode, the cheapest one i saw so just bought it.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

johnnyg said:


> olimp bcaa explode, the cheapest one i saw so just bought it.


That's actualy not bad,what flavour did you get,I've the lemon flavour and is nice,where did u order it from??


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Anthony83 said:


> That's actualy not bad,what flavour did you get,I've the lemon flavour and is nice,where did u order it from??


got the orange flavour, ebay, place in kilarney selling so fast delivery!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

The flavoured stuff is nice, got gluatmine with added leucine in same flavourand mix them both, spot on, and only a bit dearer then myprotien price for same amount (1kg)


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> The flavoured stuff is nice, got gluatmine with added leucine in same flavourand mix them both, spot on, and only a bit dearer then myprotien price for same amount (1kg)


i live in ireland so i wouldnt be able to get it as cheap as yourselves, the currency changover costs us a bit extra unfortunetly and the shops selling here are even more expensive again!


----------

